

A tour of BTRFS - Avi Miller - tambourine_man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxWuaozpe2I

======
giis
Only problem with BTRFS is its mainly developed by Oracle. And Oracle is well-
known for its active development and support for opensource (like mysql) :p

[http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/18/oracle-makes-more-moves-
to-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/18/oracle-makes-more-moves-to-kill-open-
source-mysql/)

[http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Btrfs-inventor-
Chris-...](http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Btrfs-inventor-Chris-Mason-
leaves-Oracle-1612793.html)

